# Detailing in Livingston



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Hi Chaps

Looking to have my car machine polished at my warehouse/office in Livingston.

Want to give it a fresh coat of CQUK but the swirls and some scuffs really bug me so needing someone to do the machine polishing bit for me.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

RGK Detailing is mobile. 

Failing that have a gander at out other supports in the area.


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Hey thanks for that! Yeah had contacted RGK and got a reply back from him, so will sort something out.

On a side-note ... any decent mobile alloy repair guys in Livingston? Struggling to find any.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

nsanity said:


> Hey thanks for that! Yeah had contacted RGK and got a reply back from him, so will sort something out.
> 
> On a side-note ... any decent mobile alloy repair guys in Livingston? Struggling to find any.


I second the question


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

nsanity said:


> Hey thanks for that! Yeah had contacted RGK and got a reply back from him, so will sort something out.
> 
> On a side-note ... any decent mobile alloy repair guys in Livingston? Struggling to find any.


There is a place in Houston industrial estate, but I'm not sure how good they are.

Heard some good some not so.

Got to look towards Edinburgh or Glasgow.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I used them once. then moved to PPE


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

contact Craig Mcinally at Klasse Series Automotive in camps industrial estate for wheel refurbishment.great lad,worked with him for many a year in the trade,total professional,also has a facebook page which is updated regular so you can see the work that he does,also coco's customs,big vw enthusiast.
good luck
keith


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

[email protected]
http://www.klasseseriesautomotive.co.uk
01506 885788


----------

